# (Not So) Straight Edge



## ssnvet

That's pretty narrow for a straight edge… especially one made from AL.

We purchased a 36" black anodized AL straight edge with a precision machined flat and contoured top for comfy gripping from Lee Valley at work. It's dead on and great for tuning up jointers and TS wings, etc… It's at least a 1/2" thick.

extruded AL has to be cooled while held in tension to avoid the metal from acquiring internal strains that manifest themselves as twists or warps.

I'd send it all back and check out the LV web site.


----------



## Hawk_Guy

Matt, I really wish I had seen this product sooner, it looks like a perfect choice for this application. $90 for a 50" straight edge that has a 7/16" base is a steal! Unfortunately I pulled the trigger on a 35" hardened steel straight edge that is ground to a tolerance of .001" but only 1/4" thick. The price was $90 also (shipping included).

Thanks for sharing, I will certainly pick up the Lee Valley straight edge if this next one doesn't pan out.

I will continue to share my experience with the new straight edge.


----------



## jacquesr

I too have the same LV straight edge. Nice.
And I have over 10 different products from Woodpeckers, all flawless.

But I strongly recommends you contact Woodpeckers to get things fixed.
A very possible cause is that the product would not be stored properly at Woodcraft.
And the warehouse could not care less about inspecting the goods before shipping.
All they sing all day is "ship, baby, ship!" 
The manufacturer needs to know about this so they can make sure their end-users receive the product they expect.
They are a GREAT bunch and do not deserved to be trashed.


----------



## ellen35

I have always found Woodpecker's to be a great company. Any problems and their tech support is right there to help. I own several products including their complete router package. Just high quality and good service. Do call them… they will make it right.


----------



## Hawk_Guy

I was careful in wording this review and hope no one perceived it as an attack on the manufacturer, I clearly stated I was familiar with their products and quality. I was surprised by the fact that both of these were defective. I may or may not contact them. I saw an amazon review where another customer also had issues with both the first and second straight edge. I don't have the time to wait, I'm already 2 weeks into waiting for a good straight edge so it's on to the next….


----------



## kapanen

My guess is that something happened that was out of the manufactures hands (maybe not their control) that affected the edge. I would suspect, that it was mishandled in some way, (possibly temperature) that but a bend in it. I am sure it did not leave the manufacture looking like this.


----------



## bobasaurus

Wow, maybe the whole pallet was stacked oddly and bent the batch? Sorry to hear about this… I have a 12" woodpeckers straight edge, I'll check if it's bent when I get home.


----------



## cmmyakman

When I think of quality woodworking equipment, I think of Woodpecker first. I love my router lift and especially my drill press table and fence. But that ruler is bent badly. Something must have happened from the factory on the way to the forum. Thank you for the review.


----------



## scarpenter002

I agree with many others, I too have many Woodpecker products and have never had any issues. I also recommend contacting Woodpeckers directly. I have never had any issues dealing with their customer service, but would like to believe that they would stand behind their products.


----------



## patcollins

Looking at it that most likely is a manufacturing issue. They say it is made out of aircraft grade aluminum, I am going to assume it is 6061 which is the most common alloy. Even though 6061 is not a particularly strong alloy, it is too strong to bend like that just by having something sat on top of it. It also would not bend in a perfectly even arc that this seems to be bent into, this is not wood it has to exceed its yield strength to take a permanent bend.

If it is heat treated it could have happened then, doubt it happened during the anodization process.

I wonder if the only edge claimed to be straight is the other edge, because that can still be straight.


----------



## Hawk_Guy

Pat, I completely agree that this is a quality issue and not the retailer's fault. The shipping boxes were pristine as were the wooden cases. Both straight edges had precisely the same bow and in the same direction. A precision tool like this should be flat(to the naked eye at least). As for the product itself I was extremely impressed with the finish and details, but what's that really worth if it ain't straight? As for the notion that the bottom could still be flat if the edge were bowed, I just don't think I could have a whole lot of confidence in that. I can't imagine that it bows perfectly along any axis without introducing a little twist. Internal stresses are more random and would doubtfully yield symmetrical defects.


----------



## patcollins

What the heck did I do, see post below


----------



## patcollins

Hawk

What I would doubt is the usefulness of a straight edge that was only flat in one dimension. I didn t want to say earlier but I see this is described as machined, but I am pretty sure that it is an extrusion that has had holes drilled in it, are the tick marks and numbers recessed into it? That would be machining, but to call it a machined piece is stretching it if it is mostly an extrusion. I can see an extrusion with such a difference in one dimension than the other coming out with a bow like this.

I use an extrusion for a straight edge, a fairly cheap piece of angle.

Also I had to chuckle when I saw the words nice and particle board used together, but you are right it does look like a nice case.

- patcollins


----------



## BigYin

Make a wooden straitedge

https://handtooljourney.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/the-new-traditional-woodworker-project-5-straight-edge/


----------



## RogerBean

Disappointing. I have a 24" version and it's fine. (Your post made me run right out to the shop and check) Guess somebody wasn't paying attention when they packed yours. Unfortunate.
Roger


----------



## MrRon

I have a 5 ft Starrett straight edge that is perfectly straight. It cost new about $350, but I found it in a storage facility for $20.


----------



## ssnvet

one thing to note about any aluminum straight edge, they can be easily dented. I dropped ours once and the corner peened over and caused the straight edge to not sit flat. Fortunately, I was able to file down the offending corner and get the flat part flat again.


----------



## Hawk_Guy

Well due the fact that my second choice of straight edge was on back order for 6 weeks I've decided to purchase the Lee Valley straight edge which is what have preferred anyway. Looking forward to actually getting this so I can finally set up the infeed and outfeed tables on my jointer.


----------



## timbertailor

> My guess is that something happened that was out of the manufactures hands (maybe not their control) that affected the edge. I would suspect, that it was mishandled in some way, (possibly temperature) that but a bend in it. I am sure it did not leave the manufacture looking like this.
> 
> - kapanen


I disagree. I am a very strong supporter of Woodpecker and its products but I too have had things sent to me that were damaged or defective and was not caused by transportation.

This is air craft grade aluminium plate and not an extrusion. They do not bow over time. This was mfged this way and that is why when the second one came, it too was defective and why there is probably a back order since all the ones made in that batch had the same problem. It takes them time to retool, hence the wait for a proper replacement.

I love their tools but quality control can be an issue with them. I do not think the "parts pullers" even consider checking before shipment. A shame really since they do make quality products most of the time. Just bad stock when they started the machining process.

Defective mfging does happen. I just think they should do a better job of quality control before shipping something.

I will say, if you do have a problem, they will address the problem immediately which makes events like this far less likely to cause undo pain to the consumer.


----------



## HT1591

Hey guys I own several woodpeckers Tools I have there 8 and 12 inch squares delve square bench rules there oddjob delux kit and the accuracy is dead on perfect. But honestly I feel aluminum is such a poor choice for materials. One small accident and the Tool may become useless Nobody has carpeted shop floors …... every time I use my squares I feel like I'm using my newborn baby to check for square. Pretty much all my woodpeckers tools have fell of the bench accidentally and all have gouges I will never buy a expensive aluminum tool again


----------

